# 48RE Transmission Temps Running Hot



## tysonmatc2

I have a 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab 5.9L Cummins. I am running a 8'-6" Fisher V Plow on the front currently no weights in the back. Mods are EFI Live, K&N Filter (soon to be replaced) and aftermarket intake manifold. I have the upgraded Borg Warner solenoid, just had the bands adjusted and Magnytec Deep pan along with ATF+4 synthetic fluid. I am seeing temps run as high as 235. I live in Wisconsin and we had 6"-8" of light snow yesterday. Starting out the temps were OK in the 190 to 200 range when I was plowing, after plowing for about 3 hours it was hard to keep the temp down and was getting up to 235 at one point. Of course when it does this I stop and put the truck in neutral and let it get back down to 200 and finish plowing. Wondering what else I can do. I looked at adding a bigger cooler with a 12V fan hooked onto a toggle switch so I could just turn the fan on when plowing but I could not find anywhere to mount it. Where does everyone mount theirs? Thanks, Tyson

Forgot to add that my temp gauge is an Edge CTS monitor, so it is reading the gauge from the OBD2 port. My engine temps is ok, it is consistently at 200 when plowing.


----------



## sleeper1g

I would suggest a DERALE cooler....has a fan attached, you can pull out the factory cooler if you want or run it as a secondary.....you can mount it under the truck between frame rail and rocker panel by your quad cab door.....will fix all your problems....suprised its getting that warm with a deep pan, you sure your not driving past the converter at all>? my trans is fully built by Goerend brothers....and i run fine ive got a blizzard 860sw


----------



## tysonmatc2

I guess I don't know that much about how torque convertors actually work, what do you mean by going past? Also how would one splice in an addition cooler the best way with leaving the stock one in. Are the lines low enough in pressure that I could just use a "T" connection or would I route the line from the exit on the front cooler, to the additional cooler then back to the tranny?


----------



## V_Scapes

Dont the cummins have the snowplow mode? I think someone just posted a thread about it, theres a sequence you can do when you put the plow on and it runs the fan to keep temps lower. maybe its just for engine temp but i dont see why it wouldnt help to pull more air through the trans cooler.


----------



## tysonmatc2

Sounds like this is just for the 6.7 cummins, I have a 5.9. If any one has an added cooler and can send me a pic or two of where and how they mounted it that would help out alot.


----------



## NBI Lawn

V_Scapes;1424588 said:


> Dont the cummins have the snowplow mode? I think someone just posted a thread about it, theres a sequence you can do when you put the plow on and it runs the fan to keep temps lower. maybe its just for engine temp but i dont see why it wouldnt help to pull more air through the trans cooler.


Really? I did a quick search but didn't find it. Sounds like someone was joking


----------



## peteo1

Supposedly the snowplow mode is only on 2008 and newer. As far as the splice goes, a good flaring tool and the appropriate sized tubing will do the trick. I would put the new cooler before the stock one if it were me but I'm sure it would work fine the other way too. Good luck


----------



## doyles

i have a 2000 dodge ram 2500 if my tranny runs hot couldn't i just add an electric fan you figure the stock tranny cooler is pretty big on these trucks


----------



## tysonmatc2

I looked online and the 2008 and newer HO trucks do have a snowplow mode and a sequence to go through to run it. As far as the coolers on the 3rd gen trucks, how big is the cooler? I thought after looking under neath that it was not that big, but when I opened to hood, I see (in this order going from the motor forward) the Radiator, the Big Tranny Cooler or I have heard they could have a Power Steering Cooler, then the A/C condensor & Intercooler (might have the order on those mixed up). If in fact the cooler on the other side of the radiator is a Tranny Cooler, couldn't I just add a 12" 12V electric fan hooked up to a toggle switch on there?


----------



## dm5.9

Heres a write up with pics on how to install the durale tranny cooler with the fan. Its going to be on my list of mods, I have a double deep pan, but i usually see 190 on the temp while plowing sometimes a little higher

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/6...15960-transmission-cooler-install-w-pics.html



tysonmatc2;1424247 said:


> I guess I don't know that much about how torque convertors actually work, what do you mean by going past? Also how would one splice in an addition cooler the best way with leaving the stock one in. Are the lines low enough in pressure that I could just use a "T" connection or would I route the line from the exit on the front cooler, to the additional cooler then back to the tranny?


----------



## MrPLow2011

Let me give you some great advice on this. go ask on DTR. Putting a cooler on it will not solve your problem. Its just throwing away money that you can use to fix issue, Your tranny is working too hard and thats why its over heating. 3 hours of plowing should not cause this. Many things can cause you tranny to over heat. Check your diff fluid and transfre case fluid. smell it see if its burnt. If you just did a pana nd such. Look for a kinked line going 2 coolers. You should already have 2 on that truck stock. But dont wast money on a cooler


----------



## plowguy43

Id start with an electric fan on the factory cooler and go from there.


----------



## USMCMP5811

The best mods you can do for these trucks is a good set of guages Trans temp (and for diesels) Boost and EGT as well as a deep aluminum trany pan with the cooling fins.

If your doing a lot of reversing while plowing, this is what's creating most of the heat in the Tranny's. Get the guages and monitor the. If the teps get hot, let them cool down.


----------



## tysonmatc2

That Edge CTS monitor is a digital monitor (gauge) it will read anything the OBD2 port throws out, right now I am reading, EGT, Tranny Temp, Boost PSI, fuel rail psi, and fuel mpg. I have the deeper pan with fins, I will check for a kinked line. I did just replace a line that goes to the "oil cooler" but I will check the lines that go to the actual tranny cooler up front. Is there anyway to boost the pressure on the cooler lines? I know this is adjusted mechanically through the valve body, but I don't want to spend another $600 on that right now.


----------



## tysonmatc2

Well another thing I found online today that I am going to try tomorrow, the cooler has a thermostat in it that is prone to getting gummed up and will not open correctly all the time.


----------



## USMCMP5811

I know the 2nd generation Dodges had a check ball in the trany lines but I'm not sure about the 3rd generations. Removing the checkball allowed for cooler temps and more line pressure in the 2nd generation.....


----------



## mnglocker

USMCMP5811;1428206 said:


> I know the 2nd generation Dodges had a check ball in the trany lines but I'm not sure about the 3rd generations. Removing the checkball allowed for cooler temps and more line pressure in the 2nd generation.....


This. ^^^^ is some good advice right there. the check valve kills flow.

Also, the 47/47RE have a drain back valve for the tq converter that sometimes stresses and cracks, causing you to loose converter pressure and heat things up. The other thing to look at is how hot you have gotten transmission before. IF you get the guts hot enough you can take the temper out of springs. I cooked the first gear forward friction spring last winter and it caused enough slippage in 1st to cook the tq converter.


----------



## mnglocker

As far as my temps when shoving snow; hottest I've gotten it this year was 160*. I've got a bit more work on the inside of my transmission though. Another tid bit, Transgo make a shift kit for your truck that's worth gold. It keeps your shift points lower so you're not winding your engine out, and in turn it's keeping the drums speeds lower in the transmission lowering temps.


----------



## tysonmatc2

I thought about a shift kit and then was told to just replace the entire valve body, but the VB was like $650 (Suncost). Did you install the shift kit yourself?


----------



## mnglocker

I've got a REALLY good transmission guy that I keep fed with a stipend of good beer that keeps me at a discounted rate. I paid him an hours labor. ($90) + the kit price. So less than half the price of a pre-built from suncoast.


----------



## doyles

tysonmatc2;1428127 said:


> Well another thing I found online today that I am going to try tomorrow, the cooler has a thermostat in it that is prone to getting gummed up and will not open correctly all the time.


where about is the thermostat
thank you


----------



## tysonmatc2

I did not get a chance to do it last night, hopefully tonight but if you are standing facing your truck, open the hood, right in front of the radiator there is the tranny cooler (big aluminum silver thing) it's smaller than the radiator and about 3/4" thick, on the top right side of there is a C clip, that comes you and your thermostat is in there.


----------



## dm5.9

doyles;1429567 said:


> where about is the thermostat
> thank you


Here is a writeup from over on cummins forum on where it is, and how to clean it.

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/3...ssion-overheating-issue-48re-running-hot.html

Im going to give this a shot too


----------

